

Show HN: commentto, "Pinterest for text" - CommentTo

Hello everyone at HN,<p>I'd like to show HN my startup, commentto. Using commentto, you can comment-to, bookmark and save webpages and also parts of webpages, called excerpts.<p>How it works: user signs up, downloads extension (available for Chrome and Firefox) and starts using commentto right away. To use it, the user just selects some content on a page, and saves it to commentto.<p>Problems commentto solves:
1. Commenting - using commentto, a user can comment anywhere.
2. Bookmarking - bookmarks can be imported and organized right in commentto. Excerpts can be easily created using the commentto addons.
3. Saving information - when a user finds some information to save, he/she can just select it, and "Save" it.<p>This quick how-to videos shows how commentto works: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSwsHDWabJ8<p>You can try it out by going to commentto.com.<p>I'd love to know what you think. Thank you for your feedback.<p>Please upvote the clickable links if you can, thanks!<p>:)
======
tylerwl
This is a cool and useful idea. My thoughts about rearranging your homepage:

-Shrink the login box and move it to the upper right corner

-Even though it looks nice, remove the middle column

-Condense the First Name and Last Name signup fields into a single Name field

*Take the content that comes up when someone clicks the "click here to learn more" link and put it on your homepage. That page does a great job of showing what makes commentto special, so it should be front and center!

~~~
CommentTo
Hey, Your feedback is great! Thank you very much! I've been talking to people,
and your feedback really aligns with them. :) So, I'll definitely be fixing
the front page.

Would it be possible for you to give the service a try? See how it is, what
needs to be improved?

So, just signup, and download extension (available for Firefox and Chrome).
Then on some webpage, just select it, click the "commentto" bubble, and click
"Save" in the popup.

Again, thanks for your feedback! I appreciate it. :) \- Kandarp.

------
CommentTo
Thanks to tylerwl's feedback, I've fixed as much as possible.

I'm still looking for more feedback on the operations of the core service,
such as how easy it is to select content and save to commentto, etc. If there
are any other improvements you think should be made, please do let me know.

I appreciate your feedback. Thanks! :)

\- Kandarp.

